# Figures from Canada



## Fritz (Jan 11, 2008)

Schomberg figures and assessoires have been on the market for a long time. I have never seen them in this forum.

So meet Hank

[url="


----------



## JackM (Jul 29, 2008)

I trust this won't be considered to be diverting this thread, but since you mentioned painting resin figures.... 

I bought a number of "propane tanks" that I believe to be made of resin. I sprayed them with grey auto primer from a rattle can and just noticed that the one that's sitting next to my MoW shed already has the white base material showing. Don't know whether that's because of rain or UV. It's only been outdoors since May. 

Does resin, figures or otherwise, require any special prepartaion in order to assure paint adherence? 

JackM


----------



## Fritz (Jan 11, 2008)

There are all kind of different materials on the market, which are called resin.Most of them are waterproof, some draw moisture from the air or from the ground. 

If in doubt, simply dip in water, before applying paint. If the material changes colour, it draws water. You have to find a suitable sealer for the material. The dealer or maker should know, how to treat his models before painting. 

If the paint is used outside for are longer period, it tends to bleach out sooner or later . Ask the producer of the paints, what to use for UV protection. 

Have Fun 

Juergen


----------



## jaug (Oct 18, 2011)

I has been my experience that you should wash all resin castings in dish soap and water or use a commercially available surface prep solution for resin castings to remove any mold release agent residue from the casting prior to painting, these release agents are oily and will effect paint adhesion


----------



## Fritz (Jan 11, 2008)

Excuse me, but I never heard of a resin caster to use any mold release agent. Resin tends to shrink a fraction of a millimeter or inch after curing, which makes it easy to remove parts from rubber molds. 

 

White metal casters sometimes use powders as a release agents. But it is true, parts are often greasy from handling with bare fingers. So treating them with dish detargent and warm water makes sense. 

According to my experince, all materials need some kind of suitable priming so the final paint coat has something to grip to. Over here (Germany) we like to use zink-oxyde based primers from the automobile rattle can shelf. 

Have Fun 

Juergen / Fritz


----------



## Bob Pero (Jan 13, 2008)

I like your figures. Dry brushing over black gives a more realistic figure becuase you now have edge shadows and pocket shadows. When you look at a photo of real people, there are shadows on their clothing that most people ignore in the realm of modeling. Very nice job. They look real good.


----------



## jaug (Oct 18, 2011)

How to Make Mold-Releasing Oil 











By Ashley Kurz, eHow Contributor 


Create your own oily mold release agent. 

Whether you are making resin-cast items, clay or any type of mold-cast item, you need a mold release agent. Casting materials start as mixed liquids take the form of the shape of the mold they are poured into. The casting materials can become stuck in the mold, which can destroy the mold and likely the molded object as well. A mold release agent is important to eliminate sticking and make a successful casting. You can create your own release agent with oil. 


Read more: How to Make Mold-Releasing Oil | eHow.com http://www.ehow.com/how_8593141_make-moldreleasing-oil.html#ixzz20qmW9wkJ


----------



## jaug (Oct 18, 2011)

And excuse me but just maybe you don't know everything


----------



## Fritz (Jan 11, 2008)

Of course, I don´t know everythng. But I am always willing to learn, from people who know their trade. 
That is where I learned to make molds from various materials and to make castings 30 years ago. 

We often treat the masters with oil or wax, when making rubber molds. Depending on which material the originals are made from. I am sure, someone who is more experienced with ths theme will open a thread on mold-making and castings in here. 

Here is one more picture of Schomberg Bruce (resin) , leaning against his steampunk labatory (hydrocal and bluefoam)

[url="


----------



## wigginsn (Jan 9, 2008)

These look nice Jurgen. 

Do you have any contact or web details for the manufacturer? I've tried googling Schomberg | Figures | Canada in various combinations but come up short. 

Cheers 
Neil


----------



## Fritz (Jan 11, 2008)

Try http://www.schombergscalemodels.com/ They only have 5 in their large scale section. I got mine via a German importer. 

The steampunk lab is from: http://www.thomarillion.de/index.ph...rache=d_&PHPSESSID=0jfh7b5i8l5ptelvdli5k9d0a1 

I mounted it a bit higher on some bluefoam blocks and added a few details like books and tools. 

Have Fun 

Juergen / Fritz


----------



## Robert (Jan 2, 2008)

I recently purchased two of his structure kits. I really like them so far. A lot of clean up required but nice levels of detail cast in. The resin seems to be taking various paints well thus far. I hope to post more detail once the first building is well under way. 

and the usual disclaimer, no connection to the company or its owner.


----------

